# ? on making crawfish bisque



## herbert guidry (Jul 27, 2011)

i need to know if ther is such a thing as fake or plastic crawfish heads .i know you are suppose to use the heads but mine got thrown out.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 27, 2011)

Never heard of fake heads!.....Are you looking for them to stuff??? ~~ Use your stuffing to make boulettes....deep fry until lightly browned.. just a couple of minutes or so...then use them to "garnish" your bisque...HTH


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 28, 2011)

herbert guidry said:


> i need to know if ther is such a thing as fake or plastic crawfish heads .i know you are suppose to use the heads but mine got thrown out.


They are not available in the UK, so may I recommend a solution, buy some fake fingernails paint them pink and put two black dots for the eyes, if you buy the big long ones they could double up as spoons, am I a genius or what.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> They are not available in the UK, so may I recommend a solution, buy some fake fingernails paint them pink and put two black dots for the eyes, if you buy the big long ones they could double up as spoons, am I a genius or what.


----------

